# was kann man in hamburg noch alles machen?



## Mano (26. Juni 2009)

moin moin
fahre bald mit meiner freundin meiner schwester und ihrem freund nach hamburg zum musical könig der löwen das ganze findet an nem sonntag statt! wir wollen aber von freitag an nach hamburg da unsere großtante dort wohnt! jetzt ist meine frage was kann man sonst so machen außer musical, hamburger dungeon, reeperbahn, fischmarkt oder miniatur wunderland? wäre ganz nett wen ihr ein paar tipps hättet!? 
schönes wochenende und danke schon mal

mfg mano


----------



## peterbe (26. Juni 2009)

Mano schrieb:


> moin moin
> fahre bald mit meiner freundin meiner schwester und ihrem freund nach hamburg zum musical könig der löwen das ganze findet an nem sonntag statt! wir wollen aber von freitag an nach hamburg da unsere großtante dort wohnt! jetzt ist meine frage was kann man sonst so machen außer musical, hamburger dungeon, reeperbahn, fischmarkt oder miniatur wunderland? wäre ganz nett wen ihr ein paar tipps hättet!?
> schönes wochenende und danke schon mal
> 
> mfg mano



Sprachkurs machen, Kommasetzung üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mano (26. Juni 2009)

gute idee!!!
sonst noch vorschläge?


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Juni 2009)

Mano schrieb:


> moin moin
> fahre bald mit meiner freundin meiner schwester und ihrem freund nach hamburg zum musical könig der löwen das ganze findet an nem sonntag statt! wir wollen aber von freitag an nach hamburg da unsere großtante dort wohnt! jetzt ist meine frage was kann man sonst so machen außer musical, hamburger dungeon, reeperbahn, fischmarkt oder miniatur wunderland? wäre ganz nett wen ihr ein paar tipps hättet!?
> schönes wochenende und danke schon mal
> 
> mfg mano



Viel zu viel Kultur (Reeperbahn mal außen vor)!!!
Fahr lieber ohne Schwester, Freundin, etc.


----------



## Mano (26. Juni 2009)

hehe
ja nee die karten für könig der löwen sind ja vorbestellt also gibts da keine ausweichmöglichkeiten


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Juni 2009)

vernünftig essen im sala thai in der hafencity! ein we ist eh zu wenig um die stadt zu begreifen.


----------



## tequesta (26. Juni 2009)

http://www.hamburg.de/sehenswuerdigkeiten/

Versuch nicht alles an einem Wochenende zu schaffen. Immer schön auf den ausgewiesenen Touristenpfaden bleiben, keine Fahrradwege blockieren. In der U-Bahn nicht laut erzählten wie schön es doch in Droste ist.


----------



## Mano (26. Juni 2009)

alles klar das is doch schon mal was
dankeschön!


----------



## Stemmel (26. Juni 2009)

http://www.jasper.de/de/angebot/hafentour/tourbeschreibung.html

Hafen satt...


----------

